# How do you deal with homeowner pets on the job?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Nobody wants to hurt a client’s feelings by insisting they remove their beloved pet from the house during a painting job, but there are some very compelling safety reasons to insist pets be confined or removed from your workspace. Building a clause about homeowner pets into your contract is the easiest, simplest way to ensure you don’t have a hazard running underfoot or a liability on your hands if the worst-case scenario comes to pass while you’re completing a job in a client’s home. *Dealing with Homeowner Pets on the Job*


How do you deal with homeowner pets on the job?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Depends on the pets. I’m a dog and cat guy so I don’t necessarily mind having them around, in fact, I sort of like the company. 

Most cats tend to avoid the painting area but I have had some that want to be close by or even climb my step ladder. Not a problem as long as any open paint is out of the way.

A calm dog is a non-issue. They will typically mosey in to investigate then disappear to sleep for the day. However, a hyper one, or a youngster, can be a disaster waiting to happen. Typically, the owner is aware of their dog’s temperament and will take steps to secure them if it might be an issue.

The worst scenario, IMO, is any pet that might be inclined to pee on my drops. I always make sure I have my drops folded and off the floor overnight if I have any doubts about the bathroom habits of the resident dogs or cats.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't like cats being near where I'm working. They've peed on my stuff in the past. Generally I try and trick them or chase them into a room and close the door. Dogs I'm fine with as long as they don't get under my feet. If they do, swirl up a drop into a doughnut and instant stinky dog bed. They seem to love it because it's never failed. They get to supervise and I get to talk to someone who never talks back.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We had one job where the dogs kept peeing on our drops. Small dogs at least, but super annoying. We usually just put up with it and move the drops into the exterior drop cloth pile. Thankfully, just a problem on one job so far.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Make sure you don't make any disparaging remarks about the homeowner around a pet Parrot? That's all I got.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I the only one who kind of wishes that was my dog?


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...you greet them properly like an adult...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I like dogs. I have never had one cause me issues on a job site but a cat once bit me and gave me a serious infection. When it started to swell up I went to the hospital. The doc at emergency said it was a good thing I went in right away because if I'd waited until morning I'd have been admitted and promptly on an IV for about a week. When I got the bite, I pulled my hand away to quickly, without looking and knocked over a bunch of antique medicine jars. They fell on a granite counter. HO said "We're even! My cat bit you and you broke my medicine jars. Lets call it square." I was OK with that.


----------



## Ravak (Sep 17, 2021)

Funny reading this...I was BITTEN last week by the home owner's 70-ish pound dog while walking out to my car! I never saw it coming. I got one deep puncture wound and 6 small teeth marks and a bruise the size of my hand. The owner saw it happen and freaked out, helped me with the blood running down my leg soaking into my sock, but...really? I was pissed, but held my composure. When I said I needed a tetanus shot after that she replied with "Well, with what you do, you should probably get them on a regular basis anyways. "
WHAT???
She did call me that night and apologized profusely, and offered to pay for me to get it treated. And she did call a trainer to come to her house to work with her dog to prevent this from happening again. I still have a bit of an edge about it (and a sore leg!), but I am an animal lover and would never report it, in fear they would say she has to put the dog down. I just explained that she needs to correct the dog's biting issues and make sure it can't hurt anyone else or she could get herself into some serious legal issues with someone not as nice as me. 

And I don't mind animals onsite...they give me a reason to slow down once in a while to do some love scratches. As long as they stay out of my paint!


----------

